# Finding Camping Friends



## ctfortner

I thought it would be a good thread to start about meeting camping friends. I have heard and read about this alot, how to find other people of similar age, kids, etc.. in your area to camp with. Its also something I would like to know more about, and I am sure others could benefit from as well.

First, thats one of the main reasons this site was born. So as the site continues to grow, relationships will be made. 

Another alternative I know of is Goodsams club, they have clubs/groups you can join in your area and go on camping trips with other members.

What do some of you do to find camping buddies in your area?


----------



## mailfire99

Its also good to walk the campgrounds and get to know your camping neighbors. If your camping close to home, its likely they are too so if you do some mingling around you can get to chatting with folks that may turn into camping buddies.


----------



## glfortner

kids tend to help this situation too, ours is not shy to say the least and will always strike up a conversation with others, kids adults, anyone. this usually lead to visiting with many around the campground.



mailfire99 said:


> Its also good to walk the campgrounds and get to know your camping neighbors. If your camping close to home, its likely they are too so if you do some mingling around you can get to chatting with folks that may turn into camping buddies.


----------



## bill0830

Just look around your neighborhood. In the last couple of years, I have had a next door neighbor move in that already owned a 5th wheel and just a couple of months ago, his next door neighbor purchased a 5th wheel, so when you go by our house, you see 3 5th wheels in a row. Camping opens conversations, which leads to camping trips and camping stories. I really like meeting new folks while camping also. We all have something in common, we LOVE camping.


----------



## mailfire99

I have noticed the same thing lately, seems every other house has a camper these days, which is great. If you ever see your neighborhood folks outside, stop by and chat with them. I have done this a few times


----------



## grace

This is so true about finding camping friends. My neighbors, the Minors, have an RV parked next door and they travel all over the United States with it. She loves telling me stories and writing me postcards wherever they are. We always want to go along too. Camping with friends is the best.


----------



## camp219

*Reply:*

It's really basic and initial step of camping. Believe me that most of time i am offered a camping trip by my friends. There are also many campers in my neighbors. Internet and specially campercommunity can also help in this matter.


----------



## grace

That is something to see the camper outside the house. It's lets you ask where they camp and when. Friendships are long lasting. When we went to Canada that summer we went with another family. They had a similar camper bus. He knew my Dad and our family.


----------



## campfire

I am a junior camper and have joined the team of senior and experienced campers . I am enjoying camping days with them . I am learning more and more from my seniors in camping .


----------



## grace

My Dad was young when we went. He wasn't even 30, so his enthusiasm never wavered. They had a lot to do but he was never fazed by it. He'd get up early to get to our campgrounds. The boat and trailer were loaded carefully. He could probably do it in his sleep.:10001:


----------



## mariahdawn

*California Camper*

Anyone from Ca?
I am always looking for fun people to camp with 
more about me can be found at www.boa-magazine.com


----------



## grace

Welcome Mariah to the website! This is such a wonderful community of people who have similar interests. I am not in California, but it looks beautiful. They have everything in California. Mountains, forest, beaches and deserts are everywhere in California. It's loaded with such a cast array of scenery and wildlife. No wonder people want to live there.:welcome:


----------

